# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Symfomania в Ильичевске/Черноморске, 20.03

## MSF

BLACK SEA CONCERTS ПРЕДСТАВЛЯЕТ! 
Symfomania в Ильичевске/Черноморске, 20.03 
БИЛЕТЫ (04868) 3-40-50, 093 900 49 34, 050 333 71 67 

*20 марта в Метрополисе Вас ждет море качественной музыки, драйва, великолепного настроения, позитивной энергетики и исключительно «живой» звук!* 

Группа Symfomania - уникальное явление в творческой палитре Украины. Благодаря сочетанию струнных, клавишных и ударных инструментов группа создает неповторимое звучание музыкальных произведений с элементами симфо-рока и нео-классики. Профессиональное музыкальное образование позволяет участницам группы добиваться высокого мастерства исполнения, создавать собственные композиции, а также находить новые идеи для исполнения известных произведений. 
С момента основания группа выступала на многих музыкальных фестивалях и концертах, таких как: открытие "Евровидения 2005" в Киеве, международный музыкальный фестиваль "Таврийские игры 2005-2006", принимала участие в торжественном открытии Гран При Формулы-2 2010 в Марракеш (Марокко), "Cheval Passion 2013” в Авиньоне (Франция), “Ария-Фест 2013” в Москве, а также церемониях награждения разных премий, авто- и мотошоу. 
20 декабря 2010г. в Киеве состоялся релиз второго альбома под названием "Aria", в основу которого положены песни известной российской рок-группы Ария. В России его выпустила компания СD-Maximum 24 февраля 2011г. 
В программе выступления прозвучат авторские произведения, а так же кавер-версии композиций таких мировых легендарных рок-групп как: Ария, Rainbow, Iron Maiden, KISS, Queen, Nightwish, WASP, Judas Priest, Rage, Ozzy Osbourne и др. 

*ПОДРОБНЕЕ*  http://vk.com/symfomaniachernomorsk2016

ФАН-ЗОНА

150 ГРН (до 13.03)
180 ГРН (с 14.03 до 19.03)
220 ГРН (в день концерта)

VIP 3 (место за мягкими диванами и столиками на первом этаже)

200 ГРН (до дня концерта)
250 ГРН (в день концерта)

VIP 2 (место за мягкими диванами и столиками на втором этаже)

300 ГРН (до дня концерта)
350 ГРН (в день концерта)

VIP 1 (место за мягкими диванами и столиками на втором этаже по центру, всего 28 мест!!!)

400 ГРН (до дня концерта)
500 ГРН (в день концерта)

В ОДЕССЕ:

- распространитель в Одессе 063 128 09 83; 095 884 12 78 http://vk.com/vinylconcert

- в торговом доме "Остров" который возле "Привоза", в магазине "Рок Атрибутики" N 109 (на 1-ом этаже);

- Пассаж (вход с Дерибасовской), магазин "Рок Галерея";

В ИЛЬИЧЁВСКЕ:

- на "Жёлтом базаре" в музыкальном магазине "у Саши Боярина";

- в кассе клуба "Metropolis" (ул. Парковая 15);

- бар "Арсенал", ул. Ленина 32/1

- распространитель по городу тел. 0677496257, 0939004934 http://vk.com/id11230548

----------


## MSF



----------

